
Easy Trick to Reduce APK Size on Android - CyberSkys
https://snapsearch.online/tutorial/easy-trick-to-reduce-apk-size-on-android/
======
CyberSkys
Just sharing a small trick I use. Helped me keep the app size reeeally small.
300+ images and so many features into a ~6mb download thanks to this trick =)

